# Interest in Anime?



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Death Note was incredible. My friend suggested I tried it for ages and when I finally got round to it I literally didn't leave the house for several days because of watching it almost constantly. I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I know what Anime is, only because my ENTP brother is a freak about it, but all the knowledge I have of it are the ramblings I've heard from him. I've never taken a personal interest in it.


----------



## Xayna (Mar 7, 2011)

Anime = <3 =D


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't realise anime was one whole cartoon everyone has seen.

I'm sure the Japanese can't stomach _any_ Western cartoons because one cartoon they saw sucked and it's something they're not accustomed to. 

There are a lot of bad animes out there (just like...YOU GUESSED IT - Western cartoons), but that's not a good enough reason to say you don't like every single anime - the whole idea of Japanese animation. I've seen far better and more interesting stories in anime though than I have in Western cartoons. Over there animation studios have directors and they aren't as near as sloppy as cartoon studios in other countries who make shit of dozens of cartoons.

I suppose people here are looking at anime as a genre overall (whereas anime is a style of cartoon that has many genres) but that's not the case. If you don't like the animation fair enough - I can understand that. If you don't watch dramas on TV because you don't like dramas - sure, okay, why not? But not watching a style of cartoon, having managed to avoid it despite looking for a good storyline in what you watch and dodging it because of the nerds on the internet is just depriving yourself of good entertainment. If you were a little more open-minded you'd see the dedication the Japanese put into their cartoons. It's not all mecha, moe, fan service, ecchi, yaoi, hentai and if that's your impression of it you need to be enlightened.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I'm sure the Japanese can't _any_ stomach Western cartoons because one cartoon they saw sucked and it's something they're not accustomed to.


Judging by the small amount of info I read about the political crap going on there, I'd say they can't even stomach their own cartoons.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

@Aßbiscuits I worded the question "do you have interest in anime". I didn't say "do you live anime" or "do you hate anime".

I personally only like a few series, so, I'd say I *do* have interest in anime, even though I haven't watched a lot of it.

It's possible (theoretically at least) that certain types of people just can't stand anime, you know, over all. Or, that certain types of people are more drawn to it than others.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

hasenj said:


> @Aßbiscuits I worded the question "do you have interest in anime". I didn't say "do you live anime" or "do you hate anime".
> 
> I personally only like a few series, so, I'd say I *do* have interest in anime, even though I haven't watched a lot of it.
> 
> It's possible (theoretically at least) that certain types of people just can't stand anime, you know, over all. Or, that certain types of people are more drawn to it than others.


I was commenting on the responding posts not responding to your question. I'm an NF.

Closed minded isn't a personality type though ;P.

I'm not a huge anime fan myself, I like the way it looks though.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

> I'm not a huge anime fan myself, I like the way it looks though.


Interesting, considering your avatar ..


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

No interest whatsoever. I find people's obsession with it rather strange.
I don't like it neither visually nor conceptually..


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Hayao Miyazaki is freakin' brilliant and Studio Ghibli puts out some really good stuff. Full Metal Alchemist is awesome and Ranma 1/2 amuses me. A lot of anime is hit or miss though. There's so much of it and for every good series / movie there's a dozen of them that are complete crap. I know a lot of people like things like Dragonball Z and Inu Yasha, but those just seem to drag on for me without really getting anywhere. There's a whole list of it on my netflix that I've been meaning to check out, but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2017)

Heyy, I'm not NT, but I have two NT friends who watch anime, and I think they do like it a lot.

As for me I love anime too. But the thing is, at first I hated it, the faces looked really stupid and I just thought it'll be something boring. But at like 12 y/o I started reading _naruto_ manga. I thought 'that's pretty cool, but i guess this is just naruto'
Then I was convinced to read/watch _DBZ_, I did and I started thinking maybe anime has some coolness? And then I went to _death note_, _shaman king_, now I'm watching _fairy tail_.
I love anime now. 

And the faces doesn't look stupid to me anymore, when you start to know the character and personality


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Epimer said:


> However, I somehow noticed a bargain copy of the Death Note DVD boxset about a year ago (only half way through - not finished it yet for various reasons) and found it to be great. I like non-anime stuff like the TV version of Poirot (with David Suchet as Agatha Christies' eponymous murder-mystery solving detective), so a thriller with content like Death Note caught my attention.


If you like Poirot (hurrah!), you might want to read Detective Conan. Friends who are into both detective stories and Japanese things (anime, manga, hentai) recommend them; they're ingenious mysteries in the Ellery Queen fair play "Challenge to the Reader" tradition.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Nope. I've seen the weird one set in the bathhouse (_Spirited Away_) and one about talking deer and nature spirits (?). I've seen _Grave of the Fireflies _(the one set after the bombing of Hiroshima), which left me cold. I've seen _The Castle of Cagliostro _twice (once on a school bus trip, by force; a second time a few years later, out of curiosity) - not really my thing.


----------



## GreyJedi (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes. It's mostly kinda an escape from this boring world. Other than the news, I don't really watch anything non-anime related.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

It's like any other genre.

Some of it I _really_ like.
Most of it is really bad.
Some of it I liked when I saw it the first time and then I went back and watched it later and was like, "Why did I like this?"


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I like anime, but prefer manga. First anime I have ever watched was DBZ, was ok at the time, until I watched Dragon Ball. DB seemed to be much more adventuristic, funnier and overall better in everything than DBZ. Then time went and i started to read mangas, first one was Tokyo Ghoul. I was impressed and read it all. Overall I liked to read and escape from reality. later i started to read Tokyo Ghould RE, but it was just boring and then time came for the best manga i have ever read. Initiald D, it changed my worldview, my life. it was truly great written manga with awesome environments, characters, Japan's culture and all other things, That was an awesome experience, too bad it ended and it's unreapatable. After Initial D I watched Wangan Midnight anime, snce manga isn't completely scanlated and loved that creature to bits. I wanted to read more about cars, but I haven't found anything completely scanlated. My brain weren't functioning well and I decided to read incomplete scanlation of Over rev and it was good... um no, it was awesome, but limit of scanlated volumes is the worst issue. Since I couldn't find anything about cars I tried to read Welcome to NHK, but it was unreadable, so I went to watch anime. It was psychopatic experience and caused me negative emotions, not the most pleasurable thing on the Earth. After it I went to read Deathnote, but it became very boring, when L is dead and Near is doing something. Worst thing of Deathnote is that it gets very repetitive.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Not really. I've only managed to watch one entire series because my friend got me to watch it. I've watched a few episodes of other anime series out of order.

I'm learning Japanese and I'm the only person in my class of 3 who doesn't watch much anime _and _hasn't been on exchange (the other people in my class have been spending about 3-4 weeks in Japan every year for a few years), so it's no surprise that I'm at the bottom of my class. We're all doing pretty well though.


----------



## VoidHound (Nov 17, 2013)

I enjoy anime, lots of genre's and interesting settings. Outside of comedy, I don't think the best of Western Animation can really compete with the best that anime can offer.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm not obsessed with it, but I do like some shows.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm _very_ picky with it, but I suppose yes


----------

